

Oodle Attack On Craigslist Falls Flat - iamchmod
http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2011/03/oodle_attack_on.php

======
ffumarola
He didn't really think that one through, did he? All he had to do was look at
it in terms of a % of traffic and see if it was a concerning number.

But, Craig Donato covered that for him:

"The post went on to say that Craigslist had 550 times the amount of page
views and 1000 the number of listings that Oodle had and that if Oodle had
just one crime connected with it in a 12 month period, Oodle's crime rate
would exceed that of Craigslist by almost two times."

Ouch.

